# Root latest TF101?



## jellywobbles (Jan 16, 2012)

Hi Guys 'n' Gals:

My first post, and am totally ignorant about the Asus Transformer TF101.

Am in the UK & have been thinking about buying a TF101 "package" from eBuyer

My quandry is this - is it possible to root / install CWM on the current brand new versions of the TF101?

I am used to rooting as I have an HTC HD2 running Honeycomb & an Advent Vega.

Any assistance / guidance etc would be greatly appreciated.

Cheers

JellyW


----------



## clouse2013 (Jun 30, 2011)

Yes you can root this, but if it has the new secure boot key you cant install a custom rom. There is a tool to tel u which sbk u have but it is for Mac amd Linux. As far as i know right now, there is no work around for the sbk.

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using RootzWiki


----------



## jellywobbles (Jan 16, 2012)

clouse2013 said:


> Yes you can root this, but if it has the new secure boot key you cant install a custom rom. There is a tool to tel u which sbk u have but it is for Mac amd Linux. As far as i know right now, there is no work around for the sbk.
> 
> Sent from my Transformer TF101 using RootzWiki


Thank you! I have been doing some research & it looks like ViperMod is what I need as its works on both the TF101 & TF201!

Just gotta pluck up the nerve to use it now - don't want to screw up my lovely new toy









JellyW


----------



## clouse2013 (Jun 30, 2011)

Haha thats the scary part. If you mess it up, theres no way to get back to stock using a B70 or above. The first day i got mine, i tried to flash a kernel and thought i bricked it. Luckily a dev i know packaged me up a file and i flashed it and it fixed it. Just be careful


----------

